# How did you and significant other meet?



## Mr. Ed (Nov 26, 2020)

Year 1979, I was running with a questionable crowd of people, the type that parents tell you to avoid? Anyway, my brother and I were at one of his friends house, who so happened was a co-worker to my future wife. I didn’t know my wife at the time but the co-worker mockingly said she was a goody-two-shoes who didn’t smoke or drink. 

Without another word I knew she was my one and only. Next day I needed a refill of medication which happened to be where she worked. Are you taking notes? She was on a ladder stocking cigarettes, my big line was “be careful, don’t fall. I stopped by the pharmacy that afternoon and asked if I could drive her home. 

We eloped from Georgia to New York, stayed with her parents. Becoming restless my best friend and traveled to Salt Lake City, back to Georgia, two kids later moved back to New York State and here we are.  42 years together.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 26, 2020)

We had both lost our spouses at almost the sane time. There was a great grief recovery site that we both went to on those long lonely nights.  Many months later, I was asked where I lived, and it turned out we lived 40 miles apart. I suggested we meet half way for lunch, and we did. We were married on the Island of Santorini a year and a half later.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 26, 2020)

I met my husband at an AA meeting...we were both newly sober.  I guess we broke the rules, they say in AA you shouldn't get into a serious relationship until  you're sober at least a year.  By the time a year rolled around, we were living together and talking about getting married.  Breaking the rules didn't hurt us any, at the time of his death last March we had both been sober 28 years and married for 26..


----------



## Kadee (Nov 26, 2020)

I’m not tellin  We met on September 19th 1986 married a year latter, second time for both of us


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

With both my husbands it was meeting at a lounge.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 26, 2020)

We'd both been married twice before meeting. Thing is, both of my previous marriages was to the same woman. First marriage lasted less than a year and was annulled and the second time was about 2 years and ended in divorce. I was single/divorced for 22 years and absolutely hated it........being single. But, during those 22 years, just couldn't find a lady that liked what I did. Then, came my wife.

I had placed a Personal Ad in a local magazine in March 2000, she answered it and one year later we were married in a Cowboy type wedding/reception. This coming March will be 20 years. Absolutely love our marriage and my wife! She looks great in either a baseball cap or cowboy hat, her Wrangler brand jeans, a western top and her Ariat brand Lace-Up Roper boots. She can shoot either her S & W 9mm handgun or her Ruger 10/22 rifle, loves fishing/powerboating, professional rodeo, loves mountain wildlife and farm/ranch livestock.

She introduced me to Motown music and I introduced her to Classic Rock.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

We met at the local hospital in my hometown where we were both employed.  Married in 1992.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 26, 2020)

When I first met my husband he was naked.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> When I first met my husband he was naked.


Really? That's where you stop? LOL!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2020)

* When I was a Sophomore in High School I became friends with a girl in one of my classes.*
*  One day she asked me if I wanted to go out with her and her friends. I said yes.
  When I got to her house we got in the car where there were 5 of us.
  She said we had to wait for one other friend. So another guy came,got **in the car, and sat beside me. We were going to Bristol Pa. which was 30 minutes away.*
*  When we got there the guy sitting beside me broke up with his girlfriend who lived **in Bristol. After she left another guy started to play songs,*
*  The guy who was sitting beside me asked me to dance. "Running Scared" by
  Roy Orbison was playing. As soon as we started to dance he said to me
  "You fit perfectly in my arms." 5yrs later in 1966 we got married.*
*   He was a keeper then and he still is a Keeper.*


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 26, 2020)

We were underwater exploration students at the same school. She got a diver's certification, I went on to get a Search & Retrieval license. After dating for a few months we lived together for a couple years and then got married on Malibu beach.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 26, 2020)

We met on a blind date in the summer of 1953. She had just turned 17 and was a junior in High School, I was in the first year of a 4 year hitch in the Coast Guard at the much more mature age of 20.  

We dated for 2 years, were then engaged for 6 months and married in 1956.  This coming February will be our 65th wedding anniversary.  Happy, happy, years!!


----------



## win231 (Nov 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> When I first met my husband he was naked.


Ah, yes.  Laundry day; nothing clean to wear.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 26, 2020)

I first saw my wife at a swimming pool in Germany....she kind of caught my eye.  We had a nice conversation, and I asked her out to dinner.  Over the next few weeks/months the bond became strong, and we got married a few weeks before I was scheduled to return to the U.S.  That was over 55 years ago.


----------



## win231 (Nov 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> When I first met my husband he was naked.


Maybe he misunderstood you when you were chatting with him on the phone & you said, "I like a guy who's up front with me & lets it all hang out.


----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2020)

I was a widow and he was divorced.  I saw him on a dating site, where he said he wanted to meet a woman who was interested in traveling around the US in an RV.  Yep, that was me to a T. 

We dated, hit it off and off we went. 11 years later we're still going strong.


----------



## old medic (Nov 27, 2020)

Through absolute lies....
I was working on a ladder repoint brick on the building I lived in.
Boss and co worker standing on the ground...
3 young ladies come walking down the street and these 2 invite them in to Party....
The wife is skeptical but her friends tell her " We party with these guys all the time"
The second lie was  " I'm 18".... Fact was she had just turned 16 the week before.
5 months later we moved in together, Hard to believe 37 years have flown by


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 27, 2020)

Amazing stories


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

DaveA said:


> We met on a blind date in the summer of 1953. She had just turned 17 and was a junior in High School, I was in the first year of a 4 year hitch in the Coast Guard at the much more mature age of 20.
> 
> We dated for 2 years, were then engaged for 6 months and married in 1956.  This coming February will be our 65th wedding anniversary.  Happy, happy, years!!


you must have got married around the same time as my parents...


----------



## Pinky (Nov 27, 2020)

I went along with my ex-boyfriend to a "boy's night out" at a blues/jazz club, and _he_ was there. I knew right away that he was the one.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

My current husband is my 2nd...  we met in a pub lounge , 30 years ago  he was just one of the crowd.., I was married.. he was in a relationship.

He was just a friend nothing more, not my type IMO... my husband and previous boyfriends were all very outgoing .. 

I got divorced  after 8 years ..  and moved away from that group of friends, and raised my daughter alone ..  got into another reltaionship, which wasn't going too well.. about 9 years had passed, and I saw an article about my  friend in the media .... I still had his number so I called to congratulate him.. and by then he was single so he asked me out ..and the rest is history. We celebrate our 20 th anniversary in January


----------



## katlupe (Nov 27, 2020)

My boyfriend and I were in kindergarten through 4th grade together. My family moved away in 1962 and moved back in 1969. He was friends with my brother but I really had no contact with him. I accepted his friend request on FB but did not know he was that person from my class for about three years.  Then I put our kindergarten class photo up on FB. That started us talking. We are not getting married but in a pretty solid relationship now.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)

High school romance for my husband and myself.   We were both small town kids,  and  we were together a total of  55 years,  before I lost him 7 years ago.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 27, 2020)

After graduating from eight weeks training class, she was assigned to our unit.  New arrivals are mentored until management is confident that the new person can handle assigned duties.  We were both single and our supervisor openly admitted that he played Cupid in choosing me as mentor.

I must've been a good mentor because within five years, she passed me until I ultimately caught up and went ahead of her.  After 30 years, we both took early retirement.

We were together 47 years, married for 40 until death parted us.


----------



## hellomimi (Nov 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> When I first met my husband he was naked.


You met in a nudist camp? Please continue...


----------



## win231 (Nov 29, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> You met in a nudist camp? Please continue...


And post photos.


----------



## win231 (Nov 29, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I first saw my wife at a swimming pool in Germany....she kind of caught my eye.  We had a nice conversation, and I asked her out to dinner.  Over the next few weeks/months the bond became strong, and we got married a few weeks before I was scheduled to return to the U.S.  That was over 55 years ago.


She liked your breaststroke.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 29, 2020)

Late sixties
I’m around twenty
Been passing for mid-twenties for some time, thanks to my ruddy Irish completion


I'm sitting on a barstool at *The Hello Bar*, Houston TX
Trying to focus on the face in the mirror behind the bar

The barmaid handed me the phone
My buddy George's girlfriend asked me over
Said there was a girl at her place I should meet

Grabbed a cab

Met what could be the lady of my life
We just sat at the kitchen table, most the night

We moved in together

Together for some months
‘Some months’ never happened before
Not intended
It just happened

Got a bit claustrophobic
Didn’t actually realize it, as I wasn’t in tune with feelings
I’d been thru wimin and wimin had been thru me at a rather short/fast rate

Needed to be free…er
Told her I was taking some time off, going on a trip with some guys
‘It’s an annual thing’

She didn’t say much
She probably felt the same way I did

Packed a few things
Grabbed my buddy, George, and off we went

Gonna hit the Pacific coast, about 1200 miles west
Time to drive….breathe

My heart was sinking, but my mind fought back
We were done
She won’t be there whenever I get back

Found a beach
There were around 12 of us
Met some ladies
Built a huge bonfire

Ate like pigs
Drank like preteens
Swam in the ocean
Cranked up the tunes

I’d done this a few times before, and had a great time

Not this time

Grabbed George

Headed home

We normally took turns driving
I drove all the way
Straightened some curves

The only thing this trip did for me was show me who I needed, wanted more than anything

Got back into Houston
Dropped George off

Drove into the gravel drive of the garage apartment on Munger her and I both loved
It sat nicely nestled under the huge pecan trees
We’d lay under them, on the random edged lawn after dark, discovering chiggers

When I got off work, grime from head to toe, hard hat hair do, dried sweat, grease, and just plain filthy, I couldn’t even get outa the truck….here she’d come,
running, 
cutoff jeans, 
my shirt, 
tied at the waist, 
no shoes
…..and throw herself into my grubby arms

These thoughts crowded my mind as I threw my bag of clothes over my shoulder 
and trudged up the garage apartment stairs

I so missed her
My heart literally ached
Wonder where she is….
….who she’s with

Half way up the stairs a heavenly aroma enveloped me
Shrimp gumbo
I opened the door

My lady, my gorgeous, comely, lovely lady ran into my arms

That was almost fifty years ago

Thru the various events of those years, years that usually harden couples…..nothing’s changed


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 3, 2020)

November 1965. I was a sophomore in high school,he was a senior and new to our school. I was sitting on the floor in the English wing waiting for my then boyfriend to get back to school after driving me to school in his grandmother`s car(it was pouring rain that day). He walked up to his locker,right next to mine,and started talking to me. I was attracted immediately.We were in the middle of a long conversation when I looked up to see my then boyfriend standing against the lockers on the other side,just staring at us. I think he knew what was happening.

We got engaged a year later and then married in December of my senior year. Our only regret,that we laugh about all the time,is that we didn`t know each other earlier in our lives....

As for the then boyfriend,he ended up marrying a friend of mine. It only lasted a year or two though-he had a huge drinking problem apparently.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 3, 2020)

I was sitting in his brother's car, at the hospital, with three other people. He came out to let us know their dad had just died. It was a Sunday and we were all sitting there praying for his dad. Yes this is the normal course of events for me.


----------



## Knight (Dec 4, 2020)

December 1961 before Christmas I was with Navy buddies out drinking and having fun. Stopped into a bar that had a dance floor on the 2nd. floor We got a fifth set up of rum [ a fifth set up is a 750 liter of rum 6 cokes and a bucket of ice] & went upstairs. 

Several girls were there. Not a dancer I managed to get up the nerve to dance because this fantastic built like a brick $hit house blonde came over and asked me to dance. 

We danced & talked & made a date for the following Saturday night. When I wanted to see her more often the kicker was she could meet me there to dance but going to the base to watch a movie needed a chaperone. We couldn't sit on the balcony of her parents house without the blinds being open. 

58 years ago in mid February 1962 we decided to get married. Married in early march 1962.It comes down to when you know you know.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 8, 2020)

Standing at a counter in a local junkyard with my buddy trying to find a fuel pump for my hearse. Looking out into the yard, I see a 57 chevy convertible up on blocks. As I'm watching, I see a pair of purple hot pants and white go-go boots emerging from under the back of said car. I poke my pal Jake and tell him, "If that's a dude, I'm asking him out"   Ended up being a girl (thank goodness).
3 weeks later, we were married. 48 years and counting.


----------



## MsFox (Oct 8, 2022)

I was 17 and on a multi-ranch cattle drive in southwestern Colorado. That evening at the chuckwagon supper I noticed a handsome guy with his shirt off that had a nice physique. I asked my cousin if she knew if he was a cousin or not. She signaled for him to come over and she interrogated him and he spilled his family history, (so no waterboarding in the stock tank was necessary) and we could find no blood relation. Finding a handsome guy that met all my criteria that wasn't a cousin, was difficult in those parts.

A few dates later he proposed and I accepted. A near-future wedding date was set and then I lost my virginity. We were married for a year, I got pregnant and then 7 months later the baby was born perfectly formed but with weak lungs. She lived for an hour in an incubator then after dying she was brought for me to hold. I did. Then she was offered to my husband and he freaked out, ran out of the room, out to his pickup, and shot himself. I began my widowhood that has lasted 52 years this month. 

I had a close call about 12 years later and was engaged after knowing this seemingly perfect guy for a while. I got word he was cheating with a gal that had boobs 3 to 4 cup sizes larger than mine. He fell asleep after a night of drinking, so I applied super glue to the top of his thingy and held it for a few seconds on his belly. Woke him up handed him his robe and dropped him off at the ER. He didn't press charges since his mother loved me and took my side.

I was very successful in staying a widow legally but at age 65 one of my old neighbors 80 was a widower and a retired paramedic saw me have one of my drop attacks I had back then. He carried me inside and I was burning up so I had him cut my sports shorts and bra off and wipe me down with a cold rag. He then called a friend and she took over.

It was a few days after that, I took him to a thank you dinner. On arriving at his house he asked me inside and I noted it was about 80 degrees in there. He wanted me to stay and watch bull riding with him on TV so I did but only after I took off my dress and was in my bra and panties. After all, he had seen me nude. I keep my house at 68 so it was suffering hot in there. I hugged and kissed him in the heat of the moment and things escalated from there. The young neighbors rumored that we were doing the uglies and I was his wifey, I had no idea what a wifely was not being versed in the urban dictionary. I did deny doing the uglies because what we were doing was beautiful. He died about 4 years ago.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 8, 2022)

Pepper said:


> When I first met my husband he was naked.


Were you both new borns?


----------



## Beezer (Oct 8, 2022)

Pepper said:


> When I first met my husband he was naked.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 8, 2022)

C'mon @Pepper! You can't leave us all hanging...so what's the backstory?


----------



## Blessed (Oct 8, 2022)

went to (or sneaked into a party) where there was a really cute guy playing the guitar and singing.  Later, I found he had a little brother.  Went on a stalking mission at school.  I must be a really good spy.  We were only fifteen, could not drive yet.  There were a few that were sixteen and driving in our class.  Walked to a party, he was there, went for a drive with one of the kids who could drive.  We all had to squeeze into that truck.  Guess who's lap I sat in and the rest is history


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 8, 2022)

I met my wife several months after divorcing my first wife. Met Susan in a cowboy bar that I visited occasionally "The Lost Dog Saloon". She was visiting from New York City, and had just closed on a house that her sister, and brother in law (who was a part time bouncer at the bar) wanted, but couldn't afford, so she helped them out by going in halves until they could buy her out. Well I noticed her, and asked her to dance, apparently Jeff the BIL was kicking her under the table while she was saying she didn't really dance. Had one slow dance, and she just kind of melted into me. She came home with me that night, and I took her to her plane the next day. We did long distance for a year, and then she moved out here, and in with me. That was 33yrs ago.


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2022)

C'mon, Pepper.....you can't leave us in suspense!  This has got to be a _great _story.


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 8, 2022)

How much time do you have?

I lived in Tampa and used to go out to the clubs when I was in my 20's.  There was this cute guy that I noticed.  He was Filipino, and Filipinos were very rare in Central Florida in the 80's.  I was with someone at the time, so that was that.

Fast forward several years when I moved to Miami.  I was in a club and saw him again.  He came over to talk to me.  I told him I remembered him from a club in Tampa.  He's thinking "sure".  Then I said I remembered that he used to wear white shorts and a sweater vest.  (It was the 80's and he was Preppy.)  He was freaked out and thought I was a stalker.  I just have a good memory.

Turns out, I had moved to Miami for my career and he had moved there go to college.  He grew up in Central Florida just like I did.

We exchanged phone numbers and I invited him to a movie over Labor Day Weekend 1991.  He came to my place on Saturday and we talked into the wee hours of the morning.  We missed the movie.  He left on Monday.  He called it the "walk of shame".  He moved in with me in October, and the rest is history.  We clicked intellectually and emotionally from the beginning, and after so much time together that is what really counts.

I've posted these pics before, but this is us when we first met and now.  Over 30 years together.


----------



## Blessed (Oct 8, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> How much time do you have?
> 
> I lived in Tampa and used to go out to the clubs when I was in my 20's.  There was this cute guy that I noticed.  He was Filipino, and Filipinos were very rare in Central Florida in the 80's.  I was with someone at the time, so that was that.
> 
> ...


handsome then and handsome now, I think you should both call it the walk of fame!! A rare thing to find each other again, not everyone is so lucky or should I say blessed!!


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 9, 2022)

Our mothers worked together and one Summer Holiday they sent us off to the cinema together to watch "Herbie"

We were 11 and 12 years old 

Here we are at 16 & 17 hahahaaaaa....


----------



## timoc (Oct 9, 2022)

Pepper said:


> When I first met my husband he was naked.


Well, that saved a bit of time, Pepper.


----------



## Old_Dame (Oct 10, 2022)

Jack London Saloon, Glen Ellen, CA

Way back when, the ol’ saloon still utilized a vintage brass cash register, and California’s “Three Strikes” law didn’t exist; I bartended.

“He” happened to wander into the secluded, rustic town of Glen Ellen, by providence; and into Jack London’s Saloon for an early morning breakfast, at my bar.

We married within the year.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2022)

Where did Pepper go?   I'm still waiting to hear her story.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 10, 2022)

Since we had the same last name and lived in the same apartment house, we kept getting the other's mail.  The rest is history.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 10, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Where did Pepper go?   I'm still waiting to hear her story.


Actually, Pam, I told it before.  My former boyfriend, with whom I remained close friends with, tried continually to hook me up with his new roommate.  Ex said "you two are made for each other and you're both old!" (I was nine years older, cradle-robbing me).  So he never let up and each time I said I would show up I didn't.  So, after weeks of this, I did show up at the appointed time.  My to-be husband assumed I wouldn't come, so he decided to take a bath.  As in many older buildings in NYC the bathtub was in the kitchen and in this case was also opposite the front door.  I arrived, my to-be husband stood up in the tub to greet me.  We shook hands and he said "Pleased to meet you."

The End or should I say The Beginning?


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2022)

How I met my late husband:

We had mutual friends.  He had graduated from college, left the seminary and joined the Army; he was stationed in California.

He was home on leave, but I was away on vacation, so we were not going to be able to meet.  I came home early for a funeral, though, and we squeezed two dates in, once going out with the friends and once just us.

He went back to Cali and I went back to college.  The next time we saw each other was two days before our wedding.

We had 37 years together before his untimely death.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 10, 2022)

> How did you and significant other meet?



We were both in jail when we met.






I should mention, we were working there in jail, as staff members of the Sheriff's dept.  Sorry, had to try to milk that for what little it was worth. 

I worked in maintenance, she was a records clerk in the med clinic.  We met in the officer's dining room, at the salad bar.   I struck up a conversation, she quickly mentioned something about her _boyfriend_....so that was that. 
Sometime later on, after she ditched the boyfriend, we dated and it was _on_. 
Because we each had a couple too many prior marriages / divorces we decided to take it slow.  We courted for three years, before I got down on one knee and proposed.     Going on 20 years, next May.


----------



## Jamala (Oct 10, 2022)

We met at RAI Italia, both preparing for a shoot. 
He was modelling an Italian suit and I, Italian shoes


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 10, 2022)

I asked for the hand of two school teachers and eventually the two school teachers asked for my signature on divorce papers. Not at the same time mind you but the second school teacher even took my dog.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 13, 2022)

Who remembers when you met them? Vivid memories of the last time, though.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 13, 2022)

my previous significant other and myself met at a restaurant we both
were eating at, we had walked out the onto the deck, and that is when
we said a polite hello, and etc., we ran into one another at a later date
at the mall, recognized each other and said hello again, decided to go
to dinner that night...


----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2022)

In a small jazz club, with a group of mutual guy friends to both of us - "he" was there. You've heard the song, "Today I Met The Boy I'm Going To Marry"? Well, that's what I felt, and the rest is history.


----------



## Seren (Oct 13, 2022)

He accidentally grabbed one of my boobs on the dancefloor so I punched him in the face 

We were both at a charity fundraising barn dance thingy, each with a separate group and had never met before. The dances were the kind where you turn and move on to the next partner throughout the song and at this particular moment my partner literally hurled me sideways to my next partner, who first waved his arms about in an effort to steady himself then reached out to grab me to try to steady me, since we had collided with some force, and unfortunately his hand missed my shoulder and grabbed a boob. I'm afraid I reacted instinctively with a punch and almost broke his nose. I was utterly offended, he was mortified, we retired to the bar for tissues to stop his nosebleed. He ordered us drinks and we spent the rest of the evening talking and getting to know each other. A year later he proposed and within 6 months we were married. Going on 30 years now. He still waves his arms about but I have learned to dodge the flailing hands and avoid boob nabbing. He still offends me, I still mortify him, and occasionally he needs tissues to stop a nosebleed. But we luvs each other and often recall with great fondness the catastrophe of our first meeting


----------



## perplexed (Nov 4, 2022)

I  met my husband through my  my brothers ex wife, her best friend lived next to my now husband in an apt complex, they hatched a plan to invite him over and went on a date the next weekend, he proposed on the first date on top of an Indian mound. He likes to tell people I said "boy your crazy take me home" and I did say that. I was only  about 18 and well he was 19 years older. I had to go to college and grow up. Lots in between but about 2.5 years later we eloped and we will be married 41 years.

Great stories !


----------



## timoc (Nov 4, 2022)

*I think that the expression 'significant other' is derisory. *

Non of us are animals in a cattle market, what is wrong with wife/husband, girlfriend/boyfriend?

I was talking about this to a lovely lady who lives over the road, i told her, "If you ever refer to me as your 'significant other', then you will have to find some 'other significant' to cut your grass in future." 

She smiled, handed me a cup of tea, and said, "When they made you, Tim, they broke the mold."

I'm still trying to work out if she was being nice.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Nov 4, 2022)

I first saw my wife on the first day of college Biology class, when we were in college in Oklahoma.  I saw this auburn, cute girl walking in the room she set down in a chair near the center of the class.  I was already seated in a side row of seats, so I was actually looking right at her.  I tried not to stare, but I could not help myself, she was really attractive, and her auburn red hair was over the top!  I tried to find out more about her but could not really get much other than she too was from Colorado.  Following our mid-term test in class we got back out tests, I noticed she was visibly upset.  So, after class I walked up to her and asked if she was alright.  She said no, as she had received a D on the test. I told her I had a B on the test and that I got study help from an upper classman that had been in this class before.  I offered to help her study and I told her I would share what I know about what might be on the final in a few weeks.  We started to meet at the library and studied for this class.   We studied and talked a lot.  I also started taking her out on dates, as we really did hit it off.    That was the fall of 1968.  We were married at the end of 1970 and the rest is history!  We have been married for over 50 years.   She still is as cute as a button and has beautiful auburn red hair (w/a little help) ...


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2022)

Pepper said:


> When I first met my husband he was naked.


So, you knew exactly what you were getting into.
And you thought he was the whole package.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 4, 2022)

@win231 
You're such a character and funny guy!


----------

